# Where do you?



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Where do you get a silkie? I want one but don't know where to get one.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not a silkie person but check you local feed store board or ag paper. (if you have one)

Best of luck!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Most of the big hatchery have but you have to catch them in stock.


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

We got ours from McMurray (sp?) hatchery


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I purchased mine from Ideal hatchery, I gave my extras away on Craigslist. So you can go thru a hatchery, check craigslist, find a breeder, or get some eggs to incubate the some ways.


----------

